

You can tell a lot about a developer by the language they code in? - dknews

Hey guys,<p>I remember coming across an article awhile back examining how different development languages attract different types of people. If it rings a bell let me know at: dkusenetmail@gmail.com<p>Thanks guys,<p>DK
======
itsprofitbaron
I'm assuming its this:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20101123163313/http://jeez.eu/200...](http://web.archive.org/web/20101123163313/http://jeez.eu/2009/11/03/if-
programming-languages-were-real-persons.html)

------
dknews
Thanks guys that one article was close. Any other articles you could recommend
with the same general thought?

------
MaysonL
You can probably tell more about them by the problems they tackle.

